# [RISOLTO] - there are no ebuilds to satisfy "oggenc"

## lsegalla

Come da titolo, appena cerco di fare EMERGE OGGENC mi esce questo messaggio d'errore

there are no ebuilds to satisfy "oggenc"

nella fattispecie anche i seguenti pacchetti mi danno il medesimo errore

oggenc, oggdec, mppdec, wvunpack, metaflac

poi ne avevo di mascherati ma quelli ho risolto con delle ricerchine e ho imparato come si fa

Per informazione: i pacchetti in questione sono richiesti da alcuni servicemenu che ho sto installando.

do ngu nam goi cam quan ao thoi trang han quoc chan goi so sinh vay lien cong so quan ao ban buon do lot nu hang hieu ao lot nam goi cam tui ngu cho be thoi trang cong so vay lien cong so chup anh da ngoai gia re

Attendo fiducioso come sempre      :Smile: Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:38 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## djinnZ

 :Shocked:  ma sono in portage o sono stati rimossi?

stai usando un overlay o seguendo delle istruzioni che ne richiedono uno? (nel caso sei sul forum sbagliato e devi essere più specifico)

se sono pacchetti rimossi e ti servono per forza l'unica via è recuperarli dal cvs del portage e metterli nella directory di overlay "personale/locale" (la predefinita è /usr/local/portage) come da make.conf

----------

## lsegalla

pian, pianino... ho capito gran pco... eheh

semplicemente c'erano vari pacchetti da installare e li ho installati tutti con emerge

quelli elencati mi danno quell'errore... non sono supportati da emerge o cosa?

io non li ho mai installati (e mancomeno rimossi)

do lot triumph chinh hang do lot nu hang hieu do so sinh khac vest cong so nu ao so mi nu quan ao nam dep quan lot nu do dung so sinh cho be vest cong so ao so mi nu trang phuc hoa trang

(perchè sarei nel forum sbagliato?)Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

scusa, alle volte quei cattivoni dei devel rimuovono dei pacchetti dal portage.

di overlay se ne parla solo in discussioni

----------

## lsegalla

ho capito, quindi questi pacchetti non ci son più....

quindi per far funzionare quel che mi serve?

do lot triumph do lot nu goi cam bao tay cho be thoi trang cong so nu ao so mi cong so quan ao nam han quoc quan chip binh sua so sinh vay cong so chan vay cong so trang phuc hoa trang cho be

cercare le sorgenti a manina e installarsele?Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Onip

Premettendo che se sono stati rimossi un motivo ci sarà sicuramente...

Comunque puoi recuperare i vecchi ebuild da qui e installarli mettendo su un overlay locale.

Chiaro?   :Smile: 

----------

## Scen

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> Come da titolo, appena cerco di fare EMERGE OGGENC mi esce questo messaggio d'errore
> 
> there are no ebuilds to satisfy "oggenc"
> 
> nella fattispecie anche i seguenti pacchetti mi danno il medesimo errore
> ...

 

Non so se faccia al caso tuo, ma...

```

# for x in oggenc oggdec mppdec wvunpack metaflac; do qfile `which $x`; done

media-sound/vorbis-tools (/usr/bin/oggenc)

media-sound/vorbis-tools (/usr/bin/oggdec)

media-sound/musepack-tools (/usr/bin/mppdec)

media-sound/wavpack (/usr/bin/wvunpack)

media-libs/flac (/usr/bin/metaflac)

```

Happy emerging  :Wink: 

----------

## lsegalla

Ho eseguito il comando di SCEN

```
for x in oggenc oggdec mppdec wvunpack metaflac; do qfile `which $x`; done

```

Ho avuto come risultato questo

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> bash: qfile: command not found
> 
> bash: qfile: command not found
> ...

 

E già lì non è andato a buon fine qualcosa, facendo l'emerge ovviamente non funzia

do ngu nam goi cam quan ao thoi trang han quoc chan goi so sinh vay lien cong so quan ao ban buon do lot nu hang hieu ao lot nam goi cam tui ngu cho be thoi trang cong so vay lien cong so chup anh da ngoai gia re

non ho capito cosa significa quel comando oltretutto (Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## randomaze

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> non ho capito cosa significa quel comando oltretutto (

 

Quello é il comando che ha usato Scen per vedere quali pacchetti sono stati installati sul sul sistema per avere quei programmi (penso volesse far vedere che ha imparato a usare il for con bash  :Mr. Green:  ).

Da te, ovviamente, risponde che non ha trovato nulla perché non li hai ancora installati. Anzi, non ha trovato neanche il programma qfile!

Comunque, per installare tutto dovrebbe bastarti:

```
emerge  vorbis-tools musepack-tools wavpack flac
```

----------

## djinnZ

```
emerge portage-utils
```

qfile /path/file serve a vedere il file a quale pacchetto appartiene

----------

## lsegalla

sto emergendo il tutto, poi vi so dire se funziona....

bene, ho capito l'utilità di qfile e sto emergendo anche il portage-utils

chi mi sa spiegare sti comandi?

```
for x in oggenc oggdec mppdec wvunpack metaflac; do qfile `which $x`; done 
```

- il for x non lo capisco

- il $x non lo capisco (intuisco che ha a che fare coi risultati del comando precedente ma da sempre vedo comandini di questo tipo, magari con nozioni di questo tipo riesco a spulciare meglio anche le guide e gli script che mi capitano ogni tanto per mano visto che non son programmatore ma solo un "pastrocchier", eheh)

- done: che fa...? gli dice che ha finito con le istruzioni del for o qfile?

perdonate le interpretazioni molto probabilmente errate    :Laughing: 

ma avete voluto mettere di mezzo il for quando mi accorgo solo ora che bastava un 

```
qfile oggenc oggdec mppdec wvunpack metaflac
```

do lot bon bon tphcm quan ao nam han quoc tat so sinh chan vay cong so thoi trang cong so gia re do lot nu cao cap ao lot nam bim cho be ban buon quan ao vest cong so nu chup anh cho be o ha noi

e quindi adesso mi spiegate, non liquidatemi con un link a na guida o "fatti un man for" eccetera...

mi spiegate sto for e sti $x e quant'altro...    :Laughing: Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> perdonate le interpretazioni molto probabilmente errate   
> 
> ma avete voluto mettere di mezzo il for quando mi accorgo solo ora che bastava un 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

C'hai raggione, comunque il codice che ho utilizzato era solo un esempio, quello che importava era l'output, per farti vedere quali erano i pacchetti che fornivano quei programmi  :Wink: 

 *lsegalla wrote:*   

> 
> 
> e quindi adesso mi spiegate, non liquidatemi con un link a na guida o "fatti un man for" eccetera...
> 
> mi spiegate sto for e sti $x e quant'altro...   

 

Purtroppo ti dò il link ad una guida  :Rolling Eyes: 

http://www.pluto.it/files/ildp/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-7.html

Comunque quello è un ciclo for in BASH.

----------

## lsegalla

SCEN hai avuto culo, te la sei cavata con poco perchè ho capito,e di solito invece non capisco una mazza.

Si usano in maniera analoga a quelli del PASCAL col quale spincionavo quindici anni fa (c'è anche scritto fra l'altro)

Tornando a bomba sul problema invece... non mi fa l'emerge del musepack-tools mentre ttuti gli altri pacchetti son andati su

Ignorantemente ho già fatto un emerge -uDN world e un revdep-rebuild tanto per prevenzione     :Smile: 

do lot bon bon chinh hang quan ao nam mu so sinh ao so mi cong so ban buon quan ao cac loai do lot nu sieu mong ao lot nam cao cap chau tam cho be ban buon vay cong so chup anh da ngoai

ecco cosa mi dice alla fine... (riporto l'ultimo pezzo perchè non so mai quali son le parti determinanti da riportare in sti casi, se me lo dite vi ringrazio... forse dal make in poi?)

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wave_out.c.text+0xee): undefined reference to `esd_open_sound'
> 
> wave_out.c.text+0x100): undefined reference to `esd_get_server_info'
> ...

 Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

Prova a ricompilare questo pacchetto con la USE "esd" disabilitata.

----------

## lsegalla

Ho aggiunto alle USE in /etc/make.conf la stringa -esd

Ho rieffettuato l'emerge del musepack ed è andato a buon fine

ao lot nu bon bon quan ao nu dep yem an cho be ban buon quan ao vest cong so nu quan ao tre em xuat khau do lot nam goi cam bo cho be chan vay cong so thoi trang cong so chup anh san pham ky thuat

Ora non so se il resto del servicemenu che ho scaricato funzionerà, ma quello è un altro discorso quindi direi che il thread è chiuso e risolto...

Magari ora faccio un emerge world visto che ho cambiato le use....Last edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## djinnZ

vedi che gnome senza esd non compila  :Wink: 

----------

## lsegalla

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> vedi che gnome senza esd non compila 

 

io ho su kde

ao lot bon bon quan ao nu tat so sinh cho be chan vay cong so nu thoi trang cong so nu do lot nu do lot nam hang hieu bo cho be cac loai chan vay cong so nu thoi trang cong so gia re chup anh cho beLast edited by lsegalla on Fri May 03, 2013 3:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> vedi che gnome senza esd non compila 

 

-esd non toglie esound (te lo ritrovi sempre e cmq), ma semplicemente non compila il supporto allo stesso, in attesa che lo levino upstream in favore di pulseaudio (speriamo)

----------

## djinnZ

amen.  :Mr. Green: 

et... semper sempre fidere sperari sperem

----------

## devilheart

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> -esd non toglie esound (te lo ritrovi sempre e cmq), ma semplicemente non compila il supporto allo stesso, in attesa che lo levino upstream in favore di pulseaudio (speriamo)

 ma nel 2007 serve ancora un sound server?

----------

## djinnZ

servire serve ed è comodo (per chi lo usa) il problema è che i più gettonati (per non dire imposti, vedi le peripezie degli sfortunati utenti di gnome in questo forum) nonchè "standard di mercato" (come odio questa definizione  :Evil or Very Mad:  ) sono quelli più... ciofeca

mi ricorda certi sistemi operativi...

----------

## devilheart

intendevo, ora che le alsa fanno il mixing via software (se serve) in automatico a che servono ancora programmi come arts e esound?

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Ad esempio per i suoni di sistema in gnomeo kde, o per avere un sound server per la rete, per registrare a scopo professionale... insomma ce ne sono di utilizzi di un sound server anche nel 2007!

----------

## djinnZ

 *devilheart wrote:*   

> a che servono ancora programmi come arts e esound?

 

a "sfrantecare otto quart'e..." IMHO, un sound server vero invece serve, come ti ha detto MeMyselfAndI, per poter gestire gli accessi remoti senza impazzire e senza rinunciare al suono, per ridurre il carico sul kernel invece di affidare tutto ad alsa etc.

----------

## devilheart

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> Ad esempio per i suoni di sistema in gnomeo kde,

 per quei pochi suoni che devono fare possono anche usare direttamente alsa

 *Quote:*   

> o per avere un sound server per la rete, per registrare a scopo professionale

 non credo che sono cose di cui ha bisogno l'utente desktop medio

----------

## djinnZ

hai mai provato a fare il log remoto su X od usare la funzione desktop remoto di kde?

----------

## devilheart

 *djinnZ wrote:*   

> hai mai provato a fare il log remoto su X od usare la funzione desktop remoto di kde?

 non ne ho mai avuto bisogno e, senza voler passare per sotuttoio, non credo che sia una cosa che serva all'utente medio

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

 *devilheart wrote:*   

>  *djinnZ wrote:*   hai mai provato a fare il log remoto su X od usare la funzione desktop remoto di kde? non ne ho mai avuto bisogno e, senza voler passare per sotuttoio, non credo che sia una cosa che serva all'utente medio

 

Penso che si stia andando un bel po OT.

P.s. all'utente medio (che ancora non so bene cosa diavolo sia) i suoni di sistema servono, altrimenti ne gnome ne kde li avrebbero messi non trovi ? E cmq ancora non ho capito in cosa e' sfociata questa discussione....

----------

## djinnZ

grazie per il richiamo, mi cospargo umilmente la testa di cenere, ma mi lascio sempre trascinare, era solo partita da uno sfogo anti-esd/arts avvisando lsegalla.

Dimostrazione che la moderazione serve anche tra persone civili.

----------

